# Neat additions to the ttf board



## Persephone (Jul 30, 2008)

WOW! I love the profile Chat thingy that was added. That was super cool! And I have discovered yet another nice widget (and maybe this has been something everyone else has been using and that I've only just discovered). It's the Social groups thing!

Do any of you know more additions like widgets and stuff that has been added to the board?

This is totally cool, by the way!


----------



## Persephone (Aug 5, 2008)

Okay, there are 2 new social groups in my profile:

THE THINKING HEADS
A group for the discusion of Philosophical matters. Yes, we discuss, but as civilized humans.

WRITERS ANONYMOUS
A group for those who love writing. Authors and wannabees invited.


Everyone is invited to join.


----------

